# Anybody know how to set up the 10" Exhaust Stack Pipe on a FMP 400?  Do you need a Damper?



## stupeg (Nov 24, 2017)

Need help on setting up the 10" Exhaust Flue on a Friedrich Smoker


----------



## stupeg (Nov 24, 2017)

FMP MAX Flavor 400 Rotisserie Electric Smoker...


----------

